
Show HN: Browser based PowerPoint alternative (Beta) - jeremysizle
https://sizle.io/beta
======
jeremysizle
Hi all, Sizle is a tool that I built with a friend of mine that is currently
in beta. The idea is a web-based presentation platform with much richer
animation than existing alternatives, and a suite of viewer analytics and
performance metrics for senders to see the performance of their documents,
would love to hear any feedback!

